# How to configure gpxelinux.cfg for thinstation



## Lone_Dawg (Sep 10, 2008)

i've been trying to setup diskless clients over a network, and zeroed in on an open source client OS called thinstation using the "network boot with a NIC w/o a boot ROM using a harddisk" method since the mostly old clients all had hard disks.

everything went just hunky dory, so good in fact that new clients were added, without hard disks, and now i want to setup booting from network through PXE using PXElinux, so machines just have to be plugged in to the network. now this is where i start having a problem. i cannot figure how to setup the gpxelinux.cfg file to accommodate thinstation.nbi (which is the actual boot file). keep getting "no boot file specified" or "corrupted kernel" messages when booting the clients. the server's running windows server 2003 btw. this is what i have...

so if there's anyone here who has experience in syslinux or pxelinux, please help, i need to know what to put in that gpxe.cfg file to get this to work with thinstation. thanks in advance.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Lone_Dawg,

I got the following by searching for: gpxe.cfg +how to configure

This may help you: Doc/pxelinux.

I searched for "gpxe.cfg +headless setup" and got this which is Ubuntu oriented and similar to what you are attempting, but not exactly what you need. Despite that, there is information there that might elaborate on some things if you follow the links in the post.

When I am searching for information on how to do something, I bump into pieces and bits along the way.

-- Tom


----------

